# VHM - reference papers



## martinguallini (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, I am Italian and I am planning to travel to Sydney in May 2011 *with a Working Hollyday Maker vis*a. My idea is to work in there for a year as an accounts payable officer.

I have lived in Argentina all my life I have 4 years of experiencie in large companies in that country as an accounts payable officer, and I also have a ph degree in Business Administration.

My main concern is about the papers I will be required to show in order to demostrate my work experience and my degree in Argentina, in a potencial job interview.

I would also like to know if, given that the WHM only allows me to work for 6 month for the same company, I have real chances to find jobs as acc. payables officer (there are a lot of temporary job offers in that position y many websites that are for 2 to 6 month contracts)

Thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As a working holiday person you will not have access to most jobs and I am not sure if your qualification will be needed by anyone. Not many people care about overseas degrees in Australia. As for work experience - you probably would need references in writing and that should do the whole trick. 

Working holiday visa usually involves jobs as kitchen hands, cleaners, sales and other that don't require any qualification.


----------

